# Breakfast!



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Slice of summer sausage, toast and margarine, and a glass of OJ.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2013)

large diet coke, no ice

hash brown

fruit and yogurt parfait


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2013)

Today was track day, so I ate breakfast once I got into the office...

...plain oatmeal. :\


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 6, 2013)

Bowl of Total with light soy milk, mixed fruit cup, coffee.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 6, 2013)

OJ, some fruit and a protein max bar.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2013)

Cottage cheese, plum tomato, glass of grapefruit juice.

I do this one a lot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2013)

just don't take your meds with the grapefruit juice


----------



## willsee (Feb 6, 2013)

3 eggs, 2 pieces of sausage


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Banana and a diet pepsi on the way to the office...usually with coffee, but I was running behind.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 6, 2013)

I usually have an apple or orange at morning break, but today someone had put out a bag of cuties on the table, so I had two cuties (small tangerine oranges)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2013)

bowl of Life cereal at home then a cup of tea at work (same thing everyday for several years). Only thing that seems to change is sometimes I'll eat the kiddo's cereal if I run out and forgot to go to the store.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Brown rice toast with Ghee


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Strawberry-kiwi-pineapple smootie (made by the Mrs.), cinnamon toast with butter, and coffee.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 6, 2013)

oatmeal


----------



## goodal (Feb 6, 2013)

plain oats with honey and milk. Washed down with a glass of milk and creatine. A cup of coffee at work. This varies a little with either a peanut butter bar or banana instead of oats.

The creatine is a result of getting back into my workout routine.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Fried egg, three sausage links, and OJ.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2013)

Birthday cake!


----------



## willsee (Feb 7, 2013)

3 eggs, cheddar cheese


----------



## cement (Feb 7, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> Strawberry-kiwi-pineapple smootie (made by the Mrs.), cinnamon toast with butter, and coffee.


Awesome, I love a smootie first thing in th morning!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2013)

apple walnut oatmeal today...


----------



## ktulu (Feb 7, 2013)

Cinnamon-raisin thin sliced bagel, strawberry cream cheese, cup of coffee. Total calories - 157

Down 13 pounds since January 4


----------



## pbrme (Feb 7, 2013)

Bowl of special K, &amp; OJ


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2013)

bowl of Fruit Loops, then a cup of green tea at work.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Bowl of Special K with fresh blueberries and COFFEE.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2013)

A GNC amplified wheybolic extreme shake post P90x workout and 1.5 cups of Kashi oat flakes and blueberry clusters with raisins added.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Another helping of brown rice toast with ghee. Although I washed it down with black cherry juice today before having green tea once at the office.


----------



## willsee (Feb 8, 2013)

willsee said:


> 3 eggs, cheddar cheese


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 8, 2013)

Blueberry and strawberry snoothie and a fried egg with cheese. Fried egg Friday, baby!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday cake


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 8, 2013)

hashbrown, large diet coke no ice, banana


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 9, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> just don't take your meds with the grapefruit juice




Nothing I'm on has that disclaimer fortunately.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2013)

A couple of slices of summer sausage and toast.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 11, 2013)

bowl of total with soy milk, blackberries and coffee.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2013)

coffee


----------



## willsee (Feb 11, 2013)

Sausage egg cheese biscuit


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 11, 2013)

green tea


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 11, 2013)

Coffee and chocolate


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2013)

#1 special - two eggs over medium, wheat toast, potatoes, and bacon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2013)

Cold pizza and COFFEE


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 12, 2013)

Fried egg, couple of slices of summer sausage, toast, and OJ.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 12, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> bowl of total with soy milk, blackberries and coffee.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2013)

A bowl of shredded wheat.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2013)

chic fil a biscuit


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2013)

King Cake


----------



## willsee (Feb 12, 2013)

willsee said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > 3 eggs, cheddar cheese


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2013)

Ham, egg, &amp; cheese croissant.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2013)

Cold pizza


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 15, 2013)

Open-faced fried egg sandwich with bacon and cheese, and COFFEE


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 15, 2013)

Fried egg, three sausage links


----------



## willsee (Feb 15, 2013)

2 eggs, some egg white, 2 pieces of sausage


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2013)

Ugh, stuffing my face early today.

Pancake at home and now boudin balls and craklin.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 24, 2013)

tried the new eggwhite mcmuffin from mcd's this morning. The egg was a little to runny for me...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Slice of sausage, buttered toast, and two glasses of OJ.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 24, 2013)

plain oatmeal, exciting huh?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 24, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> plain oatmeal, exciting huh?




No.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 24, 2013)

Everything bagel w/ strawberry cream cheese, orange, tall glass of whole milk.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Honey Bunches of Oats w Almonds and a large travel Tervis of Coffee


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 24, 2013)

Yogurt and raisin bran.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2013)

lowfat cottage cheese with pineapple tidbits, and COFFEE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 24, 2013)

bowl of Life cereal, then a cup of hot tea at work.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 24, 2013)

PB &amp; J and COFFEE


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 24, 2013)

Bowl of Total with soy milk, two cups of coffee and some blackberries.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2013)

Bagel thin with laughing cow strawberry cream cheese and a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 2, 2013)

Bowl of Market Pantry Cinnamon Toast Squares.

Pretty good.


----------



## roadwreck (May 2, 2013)

Bowl of granola with raisins.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 2, 2013)

bowl of Oat Blenders, generic for Honey Buches of Oats...wasn't nearly as good as the original, just sayin


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2013)

Two eggs over medium and a slice of wheat toast.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2013)

Two slices of summer sausage, and buttered toast.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 2, 2013)

The office had a Bojangles biscuit breakfast this morning, so I had a country ham biscuit and some orange juice.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2013)

Oatmeal, yogurt, and coffee.

I must have the most boring breakfasts......


----------



## csb (May 2, 2013)

Dark cherries mixed with grape nuts and plain greek yogurt.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> The office had a Bojangles biscuit breakfast this morning, so I had a country ham biscuit and some orange juice.




Bojangles is da bomb!


----------



## willsee (May 2, 2013)

3 eggs 2 turkey sausage


----------



## Ble_PE (May 2, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The office had a Bojangles biscuit breakfast this morning, so I had a country ham biscuit and some orange juice.
> ...




Yes sir!!


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2013)

kevo_55 said:


> Oatmeal, yogurt, and coffee.
> 
> I must have the most boring breakfasts......




Incorrect. I only have yogurt and coffee. Imagine your breakfast... just more boring.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2013)

bowl of Life Cereal


----------



## pbrme (May 2, 2013)

I had to stop by the local roaster, coffee and a ham&amp;cheese croissant. Cut down a lot on coffee, one or two a week now.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2013)

Large Diet Coke (no ice), hash brown, fruit and yogurt parfait


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2013)

brown rice toast with ghee


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 2, 2013)

ghee...is that the sound you make when trying to get the rice toast to go down...


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2013)

nah, its clarified butter; supposedly better fer ya.

Rice toast ain't bad; non toasted is tough to swallow


----------



## pbrme (May 2, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> ghee...is that the sound you make when trying to get the rice toast to go down...


:Locolaugh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 3, 2013)

Fried egg, link sausages, and OJ.


----------



## Supe (May 3, 2013)

Skinny Zesty Egg White Bagel Sandwich from Brueggers.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 3, 2013)

coffee


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 3, 2013)

Honey Bunches of Oats n coffee...


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2013)

yogurt n coffee


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 3, 2013)

homemade fried egg sandwich (bagel, bacon, fried egg, cheese and ketchup) and coffee


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> bowl of Life Cereal


this


----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> homemade fried egg sandwich (bagel, bacon, fried egg, cheese and ketchup) and coffee


you are one of those people...that put ketchup on their eggs.

j/k...Minisnick likes ketchup on eggs too. Blah


----------



## pbrme (May 3, 2013)

^ double blah, Katsip should never go on eggs.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2013)

scrambled egg person over here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2013)

I don't put ketchup on anything if I can help it. It's ok if it's on a hamburger or hotdog if it's already there, but I typically won't add it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 3, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I don't put ketchup on anything if I can help it. It's ok if it's on a hamburger or* hotdog* if it's already there, but I typically won't add it.




BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 3, 2013)

^ketchup can come or go, but it's gotta have the mustard, especially spicy mustard!


----------



## TESTY (May 3, 2013)

Ketchup is to kids as ?..........Beer is to men?


----------



## pbrme (May 3, 2013)

^Lol, ..."what do you kids want for dinner?"

:mf_bounce8:

!!!!!Ketchup packets!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 3, 2013)

pbrme said:


> ^Lol, ..."what do you kids want for dinner?"
> 
> :mf_bounce8:
> 
> !!!!!Ketchup packets!!!!!


Yep. if minisnick has leftover ketchup on his plate he will dip his fingers in it and lick it off.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 3, 2013)

TESTY said:


> Ketchup is to kids as ?..........Beer is to men?


that or ranch dressing


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 3, 2013)

French fries are nothing more than a socially acceptable method of consuming ketchup.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 3, 2013)

according to my boy, carrots are only used for transfering ranch to his mouth...

One carrot is good for an entire helping of ranch...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2013)

I refuse to eat french fries with any amount of ketchup on them. Any french fry that you have to smother in ketchup is not worth eating.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 3, 2013)

wow, I'm like that with steak...if it needs steak sauce it isn't acceptable


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I refuse to eat french fries with any amount of ketchup on them. Any french fry that you have to smother in ketchup is not worth eating.




Goddam right!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 6, 2013)

Yogurt, raisin bran, and coffee.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 6, 2013)

coffee that got spilled in the car... :mad2:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2013)

Summer sausage, toast, and OJ.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 6, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > bowl of Life Cereal
> ...


Store was out of Life, so I have Mini Wheats this week...


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > homemade fried egg sandwich (bagel, bacon, fried egg, cheese and ketchup) and coffee
> ...


I also like hot sauce on my eggs.

This morning consisted of 2 homemade strawberry minidonuts (that the Mrs. and miniBuff 1 made yesterday), a bagel with peanut butter, and copious amounts of coffee.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2013)

Supe said:


> Two eggs over medium and a slice of wheat toast.


----------



## willsee (May 6, 2013)

3 eggs 2 pieces turkey sausage


----------



## Master slacker (May 6, 2013)

Yogurt and coffee


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Summer sausage, toast, and OJ.




This


----------



## snickerd3 (May 7, 2013)

bacon egg and cheese biscuit, hashbrown, diet coke no ice


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2013)

Sunflower kernels and a zero carb Red Bull.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 7, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Yogurt, raisin bran, and coffee.




Same.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


More mini wheats


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 7, 2013)

Toasted English muffin with peanut butter and coffee


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2013)

Yogurt and coffee


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2013)

Hardeee's sausage biscuit.


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2013)

Two eggs over medium and wheat toast.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 8, 2013)

Honey Bunches of Oats-Tropical Blend...it was interesting, but I'm sure if I liked it or not

ohh and of course some coffee


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


And another bowl


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 8, 2013)

Duuuude...


----------



## Master slacker (May 8, 2013)

yogurt and coffee


----------



## cement (May 8, 2013)

Toast and coffee. And an apple.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2013)

BLT


----------



## mudpuppy (May 9, 2013)

Fried chicken biscuit, (similar to chick fill ah, though I'd never buy anything from them), pineapple, bagel and coffee.


----------



## Krakosky (May 9, 2013)

Small sugar free French vanilla latte with skim milk and apple cinnamon oatmeal made with almond milk. It seems I have caught JR's fancy coffee addiction. Trying to ween myself off of it.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2013)

Based on Facebook posts, you've got a fancy dinner addiction, too! I see what you're eating, then look down at my plain piece of chicken in disgust.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 9, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> Toasted English muffin with peanut butter and coffee


Repost


----------



## Ble_PE (May 9, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yogurt, raisin bran, and coffee.
> ...




Repost of a repost.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Master slacker (May 9, 2013)

yogurt and coffee


----------



## Ble_PE (May 10, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...




Is there an echo in here?


----------



## mudpuppy (May 10, 2013)

Bagel with cream cheese, sausage, egg &amp; cheese biscuit, melon, grapes, pineapple and coffee, courtesy of Georgia Tech.


----------



## Supe (May 10, 2013)

Two eggs over medium on a potato bun.


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2013)

Chocolate covered donut and coffee.


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2013)

Biscuits and Gravy!


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Summer sausage, toast, and OJ.
> ...


Same


----------



## Ble_PE (May 13, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




Looks like Captain likes the sausage...Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




I get my sausage from Walmart. It is cheaper and you get more of it.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2013)

A Coke Zero.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 13, 2013)

Breakfast sammich, yogurt, and a Dr. Pepper at Einstein Bagels.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2013)

They moved the Einstein's that was across the street. Makes me sad. I liked their breakfast sandwiches, along with the teeny tiny blonde that used to come in there every morning (she was MAYBE pushing about 4'8").


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2013)

^^^ And the "just out of curiosity" thoughts ensue.


----------

